# Car Boot Sales



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

We are moving house so emptied the crap from the loft into the back of the pug and off we went.

What a lot of ugly people....

How Much is that? 
50 p
I will give you 30p

Get a life!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yes. 100% agree. That lot are one step from pikeyism.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Shit, Shite & Tat.

Thats only the people ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Here in Essex we have some really big boot fairs. One of the big events of the day is getting your hot dog with onion and ketchup at 8am ;D ewwwwww :-/


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Is that whilst wearing White Stiletoes. ;D ;D


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

I'll have you know, i'm reliably informed that White Stilettos are back in fashion !!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Here in Essex we have some really big boot fairs.


... and all our boot sales have been on the TV ... Crimewatch UK 

Moley


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> We are moving house so emptied the crap from the loft into the back of the pug and off we went.
> 
> What a lot of ugly people....
> 
> ...


So how much did you make? Come on, tell us.....


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Car boot sales are brilliant. I had a six week spell when I went to car boot sales twice a week. I loved it.

Do you know how happy I made a lot of people?

I say it's a Â£1 and then they would try it on. I'd settle at 80p and they'd be over the moon thinking they'd gotten one over me. The fact of the matter is I didn't need the money I just wanted rid of some junk. I was happy, they were happy, everybodies happy. Harmless.

Pikies? Yes. Fascinating viewing though


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have never been to a car boot sale. Because I refuse to buy other people's rubbish.

And the people that buy them, they store them in their garage anyway and never use them.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> I have never been to a car boot sale. Because I refuse to buy other people's rubbish.
> 
> And the people that buy them, they store them in their garage anyway and never use them.


how would you know if you have never been ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have seen what people were selling in their garages before.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think you should be stuck out with the rubbish and boot faired Vlastan!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I think you should be stuck out with the rubbish and boot faired Vlastan!


What is your problem?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> What is your problem?


YOU!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

OOH!!

It's handbags at fourty paces!! :

Regarding the people at car boots - trailer trash


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> YOU!


What have I done again? :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Regarding the people at car boots - trailer trash Â


Thats my view too.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Couldn't think of anything worse...

Early Sunday morning, Farmers field, rain, and people haggling over 50p for rubbish that should be thrown away, even Pikeys wouldn't attend.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Couldn't think of anything worse...
> 
> Early Sunday morning, Farmers field, rain, and people haggling over 50p for rubbish that should be thrown away, even Pikeys wouldn't attend.


What's Vlastan worth do you think...10p or so ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> What's Vlastan worth do you think...10p or so Â ;D


you`d have to pay me a lot more than 10p to take him off your hands


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What is this? Sex slave for sale?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> you`d have to pay me a lot more than 10p to take him off your hands Â


LOL cheap and cheerful though ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> What is this? Sex slave for sale? Â


I am looking for one as it goes! Are you offering V


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

We made Â£75 and then the rest went into charity bags. I was selling virtually new Â£50 shoes for a pound! One bloke said I will give you one fifty for two pairs. What can you say to that.... he got his shoes 

The best bit was when this woman (I think) picked up a shoe horn and said to her fella you need one of those and then they decided against it. When I told her she could have it, it was in her pocket as fast as a remapped TT. Then she said can I have the toaster too  I said 'I will swop you it for some money'... I got a Â£1.

Fun day out, it was like a day on the filmset for Snatch.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

what a bunch of snobs ;D 

For a few hours of grief its easy money - pick a nice day, haggle over the odd 10p and its money for old junk - i'd rather someone get some fun out of my crap (or then sell it to someone else) and me make some money from it 



> was like a day on the filmset for Snatch.


 ;D - class

James.


----------

